

Judge William Adams beats daughter for using the internet [video] - codezero
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl9y3SIPt7o
Texas district attorney has said that the statute of limitations has run out on charges.
======
DanBC
Some of this is politics, and thus usually lousy for HN. But the extreme level
of violence and abuse; coupled with effective Internet action, makes it a
mildly interesting HN topic.

Cultural note: what's the point of the statute of limitations? Why does not
being caught for five years make it ok to beat the shit out of a vulnerable
young woman / girl ?

([http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/lwurz/family_law_judge_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/lwurz/family_law_judge_beats_own_daughter_for_using_the/))

([http://edition.cnn.com/2011/11/02/justice/texas-video-
beatin...](http://edition.cnn.com/2011/11/02/justice/texas-video-beating/))

([https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dont-Re-Elect-Judge-
William-A...](https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dont-Re-Elect-Judge-William-
Adams/217089511694481?sk=wall))

He won't be charged, even though he admits he did it, he was caught on video
doing it: ([http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/nov/03/texas-judge-
will...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/nov/03/texas-judge-william-
adams-beats-daugther?newsfeed=true))

~~~
codezero
Generally, I think the statute is applied only to "lesser" crimes, because
after a certain amount of time, the clarity of the testimony from witnesses is
likely to degrade and investigators' abilities to gather evidence are greatly
diminished.

It also probably was created before video cameras existed.

------
nextparadigms
Wasn't this because she used Kazaa?

[http://torrentfreak.com/video-judge-savagely-beats-his-
daugh...](http://torrentfreak.com/video-judge-savagely-beats-his-daughter-for-
illegal-downloads-111102/)

------
suivix
This isn't tech news.

~~~
codezero
She got beat for using the internet.

~~~
suivix
So? If a judge shoots his neighbor because he turned his stereo (technology!!)
too loud, is that tech news as well?

~~~
codezero
Yes, yes it is, and I hope that you never have to be violently beaten for
using a stereo or the internet.

